# I've found the "Rolls Royce" of Vaping!



## BumbleBee

I got an email advertisement forwarded to me this morning, sounded very enticing so I went in search of this amazing offer online and found this listing on bidorbuy.

__________________________________________________​
*NICO-E Promo Pack*

*PROMO Pack Promotion*

*Purchase 4 x NICO - E Liquids x 30ml @ R640 and receive a NICO - E Cigarette free of charge. 
(Total Value of the Promo Pack Promotion is R1200). 
NICO - E Cigarette = Battery, 2 x Clearomizers, USB charger & Nico - E Carry Pouch)*

*ABOUT:*

*NICO - E (Pty) Ltd* is an international company based in South Africa with offices in Hong Kong and the UK specializing in the production and distribution of the new electronic smoking devices and peripherals. The electronic cigarette industry is a rapidly expanding and growing market as a trendy alternative to tobacco smoking.

*The beneficial effects, both from a health as well as a cost perspective of Electronic Cigarettes with the associated E-Liquids have been well documented and publicized.*







*Quality*

The NICO - E Liquids are manufactured and packaged in South Africa by a very reputable pharmaceutical manufacturer - licensed by the Pharmaceutical Manufacturers Association, accredited by the Medicine Controlled Council and certified under the GMB (Good Manufacturing Practice Standards).

There are several brands of inferior E-Cigarettes and E-Liquids of dubious quality and origin (usually "grey areas" in Asia) available on the market. Regrettably these substandard products may have caused negative sentiments towards electronic cigarettes. Using the analogy of driving an entry level vehicle and a Rolls Royce, the NICO - E range of products is the Rolls Royce of the E - Cigarette and E - Liquid market. Each and every of our clients have only been complimentary about the quality and their experience with NICO - E.

PRODUCTS

The NICO - E advanced electronic cigarette (NICO - E Device) is completed by a range of eight different flavours of E - Liquids, i.e.

Tobacco Nr 1, 
Tobacco Nr 2, 
Whiskey/Tobacco Blend, 
Cherry/Tobacco Blend, 
Cool Mint/Tobacco Blend, 
Caramel, 
Chocolate, 
Coffee

Shipping - R75 will get the product packaged and dispatched, delivered to your door via courier

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And many people will be caught buying this crap!

Reactions: Agree 13


----------



## Vapington

LOL what a fail.


----------



## BumbleBee

1x cheap ego battery and 2x disposable ce4 clearos... yay, now we can all throw our Volksie Nautilus tanks and Kia Reos away.... our salvation has arrived!

This is the kind of crap that is pushing Vaping towards regulation!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Danny

Ordered mine already , now the wait begins! I knew we all had it wrong, Nico-e urgently needs to save me from my magma and cana combo. Looks like a REO killer at that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## free3dom

Any booming business brings out the "me too's"...vaping, it seems, is no exception 

I just wonder how long before the "Verimark" version hits

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KieranD

I also got this crap. Had a customer calling about it to see if he could collect a kit like this from us. 
He walked away with a Vision Spinner, Nautilus Mini and 2 bottles of Just B instead way happier

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## dekang suppliers

We have had many people contact us with regards to products seen on BOB, and the answer is always the same, buy at your own risk, 9 out of 10 times the seller will not be able to sell replacement parts or offer any type of replacement warranty


----------



## Nibbler

Ugh no thanks.
Will stick to my Lemo and HCigar.

AND proper juices.

BTW I have good information from a very reliable source that Pick and Pay Hypers *may* be opening Twisp booths inside some of their Hypermarkets around the country. I'm not saying it's good news or bad, I'm just sayin'....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dekang suppliers

Interesting, we have had meetings with shoprite with regards to supply, they were not keen on the idea, reason stated, while they are sure that ecigs are better, they still feel like there are unknown risks. Which is understandable to an extent

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What really bugs me about this is not that it's cheap junk, not everyone can afford to good stuff, it's that people like this are trying to bullshit people into thinking that this crap is quality and confusing the situation by offering this "deal" with all this "free" stuff, and they are succeeding at it making buckets of cash, who cares if the sod that bought it goes back to cigarettes and tells all their friends how electronic cigarettes don't work, and they even bought the best stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## hands

BumbleBee said:


> a very reputable pharmaceutical manufacturer - licensed by the Pharmaceutical Manufacturers Association


wow


----------



## Kuhlkatz

"accredited by the *Medicine Controlled* Council". - Nice one - they are likely on some good shit to keep them controlled. Very unlike the Medicines Control Council of SA which is about regulating the stuff.

Always refer to buyers rule #1 - If something sounds too good to be true, it probably is. This includes any hype/spiel (or infomercial) that may accompany the item.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

Hell boys, I agree with all... Its scary what the con artists will come up with to make a few extra bucs. The scary part is that people buy crap like this. I myself was merely a year ago a victim of something like this. Luckily I was saved by the okes at eciggies. The chinese ce4's is probably the worst way to start. For this price any newbie can settle for an authentic evod kit and vape the days away. Cheers


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

Oh ja, the only issue I have is that once you find success with your first kit, the spending starts. Good but never ending spending on new toys.


----------



## Arthster

This is really sad. its this type of thing that puts the question marks behind vaping. So many people unknowingly being conned by this BS.


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

Nibbler said:


> Ugh no thanks.
> Will stick to my Lemo and HCigar.
> 
> AND proper juices.
> 
> BTW I have good information from a very reliable source that Pick and Pay Hypers *may* be opening Twisp booths inside some of their Hypermarkets around the country. I'm not saying it's good news or bad, I'm just sayin'....


Sho, I don't have personal experience on twisp, but quite a few okes are complaining about them... And then there is the price. Feels hectic for a "starter" kit. Whats the feeling out there? Anyone with experience on these


----------



## dekang suppliers

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Oh ja, the only issue I have is that once you find success with your first kit, the spending starts. Good but never ending spending on new toys.



Its a never ending love affair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Sho, I don't have personal experience on twisp, but quite a few okes are complaining about them... And then there is the price. Feels hectic for a "starter" kit. Whats the feeling out there? Anyone with experience on these



Hi @GerhardpaulFourie 
I had the Twisp Clearo set
Reasonable device, reasonable flavour. The hardware is not too badly priced at all. Two full sets for around R1000
Problem with their Clearo is its now quite dated. 

But their juices are very expensive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Hell boys, I agree with all... Its scary what the con artists will come up with to make a few extra bucs. The scary part is that people buy crap like this. I myself was merely a year ago a victim of something like this. Luckily I was saved by the okes at eciggies. The chinese ce4's is probably the worst way to start. For this price any newbie can settle for an authentic evod kit and vape the days away. Cheers


Dude, i started off with a chinese horror, and eCiggies too saved my skin! Talk about dejavu !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Oh ja, the only issue I have is that once you find success with your first kit, the spending starts. Good but never ending spending on new toys.


Ssshhhhhh dont spill it just yet lol 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Sho, I don't have personal experience on twisp, but quite a few okes are complaining about them... And then there is the price. Feels hectic for a "starter" kit. Whats the feeling out there? Anyone with experience on these


My boss and her mother would not listen when i said to them there have been complaints about the twisp ! Today the boss complained about a tight chest from it, So im taking her some 0mg Menthol to try tomorrow 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## L van der Linde

The numerous posts regarding the *NICO - E* range of electronic cigarettes and E - Liquids refer. Regrettably the vast majority of the comments have been posted out of pure ignorance. I find it mind boggling how so many posters make comments of the brand without knowing it or having tried it - merely a sweeping statement without any reference basis and completely devoid of any truth.

*HEREWITH THE FACTS REGARDING THE NICO - E RANGE :*

*1. Electronic Cigarettes*

Virtually all of the electronic cigarettes (i.e. the battery & clearomizer) of all the brands available in South Africa are imported from China. The E- cigarette is therefore merely a service item. New products and extension on ranges are developed on a continuous basis.

The promotion (4 x E- Liquids + free E-Cigarette) was intended as a starter kit. When refills of the E- Liquids are purchased an additional clearomizer is now provided with each E- Liquid which extends the lifespan of the E- Cigarette significantly. The most advanced Electronic Cigarettes (with batteries providing up to 1600 mah) are also available from *NICO - E*.
*
2. E - Liquids*
The essence of any electronic cigarette brand lies solely in the E - liquids associated with the brand. I wish to state unequivocally:
* The ingredients of the *NICO - E* Liquids are sourced from the most reputable suppliers and therefore contain the purest ingredients available.
* Unlike other E- Liquids the *NICO - E* Liquids are manufactured in and packaged in South Africa by a very reputable pharmaceutical manufacturer which is licensed by the Pharmaceutical Manufacturers Association, accredited by the Medicine Controlled Council and certified under the GMB (Good Manufacturing Practice Standards). The most stringent manufacturing regulations and conditions are prescribed to which are adhered to. It is for the aforesaid reasons that we make the statement that the *NICO – E* brand is one of the best brands of E – Liquids available, not only from a taste but also from a quality perspective.

It has now been proven that E – Liquids aid tremendously in curbing tobacco smoking / cessation of tobacco smoking which will lead to a far healthier populations. On account of the significant health advantages it holds the Electronic Cigarette industry should therefore be supported and embraced by all.

L. van der Linde
CEO : NICO - E
B.Sc (Pharm) Hon. M.Sc

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## DarkSide

This is just not right, should be reported to the SPCN with accompanying warnings!


----------



## Vapington

Your target audience is the uninformed. Unfortunately for you, this forum is informed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dr Phil

I'm sorry but people should not be ripped off blind like this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Excuse me, but a "trendy alternative" is not how I would describe or characterise vaping. My purchase of "vaping equipment" is based on what I require, advice from members who have been vaping far longer than myself and what I want to have, this will be quality of the product, reputation and history, to name a few, of both equipment and juice.
My iStick 50W is not trendy, nor any of the mods and/or tanks that I have, these are functional!
If I want to be trendy, then I will buy new Levi's and a shirt from Fabiani!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarkSide

This is why I posted earlier, "tongue-in cheek" .... "This is just not right, should be reported to the SPCN with accompanying warnings!"
SPCN - Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Noobs...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A

I was expecting to see someone new discovered the REO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Ashley A said:


> I was expecting to see someone new discovered the REO




hahaha same here 

I may have to sell my Reo and get this 'advanced' setup


----------



## Matuka

One of the saddest aspects of this kind of garbage is that it will drive so many people back to smoking when they use this for a day and throw it away. It makes it that much harder for them to make the decision to change again in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ohboy

Careful @L van der Linde. If you challenge this forum your posts might be deleted, regardless of any truths.

forum ˈfɔːrəm/
noun: forum; plural noun: forums; plural noun: fora
a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

ecigssa: the mods' way or the highway.

Reactions: Disagree 16


----------



## Dubz

Ohboy said:


> Careful @L van der Linde. If you challenge this forum your posts might be deleted, regardless of any truths.
> 
> forum ˈfɔːrəm/
> noun: forum; plural noun: forums; plural noun: fora
> a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> 
> ecigssa: the mods' way or the highway.


You are speaking absolute nonsense.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## nemo

I should rather not spend a bit more than half the amount of money on my TC device that I would have to pay, I must use it for this bargain and get it instead.

I mean all those credentials and places backing them how can we question that?


----------



## DarkSide

Ohboy said:


> Careful @L van der Linde. If you challenge this forum your posts might be deleted, regardless of any truths.
> 
> forum ˈfɔːrəm/
> noun: forum; plural noun: forums; plural noun: fora
> a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> 
> ecigssa: the mods' way or the highway.



Not an appropriate response on the issue and especially on this esteemed forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> Not an appropriate response on the issue and especially on this esteemed forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## LandyMan

L van der Linde said:


> The numerous posts regarding the *NICO - E* range of electronic cigarettes and E - Liquids refer. Regrettably the vast majority of the comments have been posted out of pure ignorance. I find it mind boggling how so many posters make comments of the brand without knowing it or having tried it - merely a sweeping statement without any reference basis and completely devoid of any truth.
> 
> *HEREWITH THE FACTS REGARDING THE NICO - E RANGE :*
> 
> *1. Electronic Cigarettes*
> 
> Virtually all of the electronic cigarettes (i.e. the battery & clearomizer) of all the brands available in South Africa are imported from China. The E- cigarette is therefore merely a service item. New products and extension on ranges are developed on a continuous basis.
> 
> The promotion (4 x E- Liquids + free E-Cigarette) was intended as a starter kit. When refills of the E- Liquids are purchased an additional clearomizer is now provided with each E- Liquid which extends the lifespan of the E- Cigarette significantly. The most advanced Electronic Cigarettes (with batteries providing up to 1600 mah) are also available from *NICO - E*.
> *
> 2. E - Liquids*
> The essence of any electronic cigarette brand lies solely in the E - liquids associated with the brand. I wish to state unequivocally:
> * The ingredients of the *NICO - E* Liquids are sourced from the most reputable suppliers and therefore contain the purest ingredients available.
> * Unlike other E- Liquids the *NICO - E* Liquids are manufactured in and packaged in South Africa by a very reputable pharmaceutical manufacturer which is licensed by the Pharmaceutical Manufacturers Association, accredited by the Medicine Controlled Council and certified under the GMB (Good Manufacturing Practice Standards). The most stringent manufacturing regulations and conditions are prescribed to which are adhered to. It is for the aforesaid reasons that we make the statement that the *NICO – E* brand is one of the best brands of E – Liquids available, not only from a taste but also from a quality perspective.
> 
> It has now been proven that E – Liquids aid tremendously in curbing tobacco smoking / cessation of tobacco smoking which will lead to a far healthier populations. On account of the significant health advantages it holds the Electronic Cigarette industry should therefore be supported and embraced by all.
> 
> L. van der Linde
> CEO : NICO - E
> B.Sc (Pharm) Hon. M.Sc


Pictures speak a thousand words. And from your pictures those devices are definitely NOT the Rolls Royce of e-cigarettes. In fact, those are probably some of the worst you can buy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan

L van der Linde said:


> The most advanced Electronic Cigarettes (with batteries providing up to 1600 mah) are also available from *NICO - E*.


Please share what these are ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

Comparing the ce4 to the claims of the battery they must be tesla technology or those are some huge cartridges


----------



## Nibbler

*yawn*

K'thxbye Mr. Pharmacist. Attend a vape meet if you're so high and mighty about "that" stuff you sell.

I have since upgraded to a Sigelei and a Billow 2.
No amount of e-stick is going to come close - ever.

Let's stop feeding the troll, this will be my last post in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin

L van der Linde said:


> The numerous posts regarding the *NICO - E* range of electronic cigarettes and E - Liquids refer. Regrettably the vast majority of the comments have been posted out of pure ignorance. I find it mind boggling how so many posters make comments of the brand without knowing it or having tried it - merely a sweeping statement without any reference basis and completely devoid of any truth.
> 
> *HEREWITH THE FACTS REGARDING THE NICO - E RANGE :*
> 
> *1. Electronic Cigarettes*
> 
> Virtually all of the electronic cigarettes (i.e. the battery & clearomizer) of all the brands available in South Africa are imported from China. The E- cigarette is therefore merely a service item. New products and extension on ranges are developed on a continuous basis.
> 
> The promotion (4 x E- Liquids + free E-Cigarette) was intended as a starter kit. When refills of the E- Liquids are purchased an additional clearomizer is now provided with each E- Liquid which extends the lifespan of the E- Cigarette significantly. The most advanced Electronic Cigarettes (with batteries providing up to 1600 mah) are also available from *NICO - E*.
> *
> 2. E - Liquids*
> The essence of any electronic cigarette brand lies solely in the E - liquids associated with the brand. I wish to state unequivocally:
> * The ingredients of the *NICO - E* Liquids are sourced from the most reputable suppliers and therefore contain the purest ingredients available.
> * Unlike other E- Liquids the *NICO - E* Liquids are manufactured in and packaged in South Africa by a very reputable pharmaceutical manufacturer which is licensed by the Pharmaceutical Manufacturers Association, accredited by the Medicine Controlled Council and certified under the GMB (Good Manufacturing Practice Standards). The most stringent manufacturing regulations and conditions are prescribed to which are adhered to. It is for the aforesaid reasons that we make the statement that the *NICO – E* brand is one of the best brands of E – Liquids available, not only from a taste but also from a quality perspective.
> 
> It has now been proven that E – Liquids aid tremendously in curbing tobacco smoking / cessation of tobacco smoking which will lead to a far healthier populations. On account of the significant health advantages it holds the Electronic Cigarette industry should therefore be supported and embraced by all.
> 
> L. van der Linde
> CEO : NICO - E
> B.Sc (Pharm) Hon. M.Sc



Mr Van der Linda
my comment on your product will instead come as a plea. I am excited to see that people like yourself are bringing the vaping industry to South Africa and thus creating jobs and hopefully allowing us to maybe one day be able to design create and manufacture a South African vaping device. However I beg of you to not see this opportunity as a get rich scam. But instead use it as a opportunity to put South Africa on the map in the world of vaping. 
Remember people turn to vaping primarily as a healthy ulturnative to smoking. And if you product is Micky mouse all it will end up doing is putting people off vaping.
So in short have the best interest of the vaper at heart and not your bank balance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

